# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  حول طبعات شروح الموطأ التمهيد والاستذكار والقبس

## أمجد الفلسطيني

نفع الله بكم

قرأت عن طبعات هذه الكتب فلم أجد ما يشفي الغليل 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل صحيح أن أصحاب طبعة هجر حذفوا بعض الأسانيد من التمهيد اختصارا
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من ناحية ضبط النص أي الطبعات أفضل طبعة هجر أم الفاروق أم قلعجي للاستذكار
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هل القبس مطبوع في دار الغرب حقيقة ؟؟ وإذا كان كذلك فهل الحصول عليه حاليا متيسر أم صعب لأني سمعت عن دار الغرب أنها أغلقت أو نحو هذا

----------


## الحمادي

حياكم الله يا شيخ أمجد
دمجت الإجابة في الاقتباس، ولعل فيها ما يشفي





> نفع الله بكم
> قرأت عن طبعات هذه الكتب فلم أجد ما يشفي الغليل 
>  هل صحيح أن أصحاب طبعة هجر حذفوا بعض الأسانيد من التمهيد اختصارا
> هذا غير صحيح، لكنهم غيَّروا ترتيبَ التمهيد، فجعلوه على أبواب الموطأ، ونقلوا تراجم الإمام ابن عبدالبر لشيوخه إلى الحاشية
> 
> 
>  من ناحية ضبط النص أي الطبعات أفضل طبعة هجر أم الفاروق أم قلعجي للاستذكار
> 
> النص الذي تنقله دار هجر هو الأجود بلا تردد، لكن الإشكال أنَّ طبعة دار هجر لم يُثبَت فيها الاستذكار كاملاً، بل اكتُفِي ببعضه مما لم يشرحه ابن عبدالبر في التمهيد
> ...

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

60 - كتاب القبس في شرح موطأ مالك بن أنس
أبو بكر بن العربي
3 مجلدات (تم دمجهم للتسلسل)
26 ميجا
دراسة وتحقيق : محمد عبد الله ولد كريم
أصل هذا الكتاب رسالة دكتوراة
دار الغرب الإسلامي
الطبعة الأولى
1992
http://www.archive.org/download/qabasqabas/qabas.pdf

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C7%E1%DE%C8%D3

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله في الأحبة أمجد ، وأبي محمد الحمادي ، وأشرف بن محمد.
واعتذر لا أعرف كنية الأخوين أشرف وأمجد وإلا لدعوتهما بها.
بارك الله في الجميع .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ونفع بكم

دار الفاروق لم تطبع الاستذكار ومرادي طبعتهم للتمهيد

يعني يا شيخ عبد الله الحمادي إذا اشتريت طبعة هجر يغنيني ذلك عن شراء الاستذكار مفردا طبعة قلعجي مثلا

وكيف هي طبعة قلعجي للاستذكار لعلكم نسيتم التعليق عليها
بارك الله في جهودكم

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أخي الفاضل أمجد /
نسخة الاستذكار تحقيق قلعجي في ثلاثين مجلد ، موجودة على الوقفية هنا :
http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=33&book=833

وهي سيئة كشأن تحقيقات عبد المعطي قلعجي الأخرى ، بارك الله فيك . ومعذرة لأخينا أبي محمد قدمنا بين يديه، نفع الله به .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> بارك الله في الأحبة أمجد ، وأبي محمد الحمادي ، وأشرف بن محمد.
> 
> واعتذر لا أعرف كنية الأخوين أشرف وأمجد وإلا لدعوتهما بها.
> 
> بارك الله في الجميع .


حياك الله أخي الحبيب علي
كنيتي كنية مؤقتة : )
أبو محمد

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم
أما طبعة قلعجي للاستذكار فهي سيئة أيضاً، كما قال الأخ علي وفقه الله
ولكن لا يغني عنها اقتناء طبعة دار هجر، لأنَّ طبعة دار هجر ليست لكامل كتاب الاستذكار كما ذكرتُ سابقاً، ولذا لايُستَغنى عن اقتناء طبعةٍ أخرى للاستذكار
ويمكنك الحصول على نسخة الكترونية إلى أن ييسر الله من يخرج هذا الكتابَ الجليلَ بخدمة يستحقها
وإن يسر الله واتسع الوقت فتحت موضوعاً لتصحيح الأخطاء في طبعة قلعجي إلى الجزء الرابع والعشرين

----------


## الحمادي

> حياك الله أخي الحبيب علي
> كنيتي كنية مؤقتة : )
> أبو محمد



نسأل الله الثبات (ابتسامة) 
ما أكثر ما يتكنى الشباب بأبي القعقاع وأبي مجاهد وأبي الزبير ... ثم إذا تزوَّج نُسِخَت تلك الكنى(ابتسامة محب)

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

اي نعم : )

----------


## محماس بن داود

حيرتمونا!

مما فهمناه ونقلناه عن الإخوة هنا وفي غير هذا المنتدى أن أفضل طبعة للإستذكار هي التي للقلعجي وأفضل طبعة للتمهيد هي للفاروق، والآن نقرأ غير ما كنا نقرأه من قبل!

إن كان ما قلتم صحيحا فهلا بينتم لنا أفضل طبعات الكتابين بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو الحسن الأثري

> حيرتمونا!
> 
> مما فهمناه ونقلناه عن الإخوة هنا وفي غير هذا المنتدى أن أفضل طبعة للإستذكار هي التي للقلعجي وأفضل طبعة للتمهيد هي للفاروق، والآن نقرأ غير ما كنا نقرأه من قبل!
> 
> إن كان ما قلتم صحيحا فهلا بينتم لنا أفضل طبعات الكتابين بارك الله فيكم.


قال الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله ( كل الكتب التي يطبعها القلعجي وهو (العربجي) لا تصلح لا بد أن يعاد تحقيقها وتعاد طباعتها )

----------


## الحمادي

> حيرتمونا!
> مما فهمناه ونقلناه عن الإخوة هنا وفي غير هذا المنتدى أن أفضل طبعة للإستذكار هي التي للقلعجي وأفضل طبعة للتمهيد هي للفاروق، والآن نقرأ غير ما كنا نقرأه من قبل!
> إن كان ما قلتم صحيحا فهلا بينتم لنا أفضل طبعات الكتابين بارك الله فيكم.



أما التمهيد فطبعة دار هجر بلا تردد
وأما الاستذكار فلا أعلم أنه خدم الخدمة التي يستحقها إلى الآن، لا طبعة قلعجي ولا غيرها
إلا أني سمعت قبل سنتين عن تحقيق لحسان عبدالمنان ولم أطلع عليه

----------


## خالد العامري

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## محماس بن داود

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

ذهبت أموالنا سدى !

غفر الله لمن نصحنا بهذه الطبعات التي تعبنا في البحث عنها واقتنيناها بغالي الأثمان.

كم نادينا بعمل ملف يجمع طبعات الكتب الجيدة أو أفضل الطبعات ولكن لم ينهض معنا إلا أخ أو اثنين!

يا جماعة نحن بحاجة إلى عمل ملف متكامل عن أفضل طبعات أمهات الكتب والكتب المهمة التي يقتنيها طلبة العلم حتى لا تضيع الأموال والأوقات سدى. وقد بدأنا هذا المشروع في مشاركة في هذا المنتدى ولكنه لم يكتمل لقلة المتعاونين. الله المستعان.

----------


## الحمادي

أخي محماس وفقه الله
أنت مأجور على ما تنفقه في سبيل العلم، ففي صحيح مسلم: (ومن سلك طريقاً يلتمس فيه علماً سهَّل الله له به طريقاً إلى الجنة) فاحتسب في كلِّ درهم تنفقه، فقد تشتري الكتاب وبعد أسبوع أو نحوه يخرج في حلة متميزة
وأوصي بالتحري قبل شراء الكتب وعدم الاستعجال

----------


## محماس بن داود

أخي الكريم الحمادي

جلست شهرا أسأل عن أفضل الطبعات ثم شهورا في البحث عن طبعة الفاروق والقلعجي. المشكلة تكمن في عدم إدلاء طلبة العلم المتمكين والعلماء دلوهم في هذا الباب المهم من أبواب العلم، وهو عندي بمثابة علم الرجال من علوم الحديث لأن أكثر الناس صاروا يعتمدون على هذه الكتب في طلب العلم، وحتى العلماء، فإن كانت كثير من الطبعات لا تصلح لأن تكون مراجع معتمدة فأي شيء يرجع إليه الناس، خاصة من يصعب عليهم الإلتقاء بالعلماء والأخذ عنهم.

وقد كتبت موضوعا في هذا ونقلت جهدا مشكورا قام به بعضهم في تتبع أفضل طبعات الكتب، وقد ذكر هذا الأخ الفاضل (واسمه أبو عبد الله الفوزان) في دليل للكتب أعده: طبعة الفاروق كأفضل طبعة للتمهيد وذكر طبعة القلعجي للإستذكار، وقد سألت في غير هذا المنتدى فدلوني على الطبعتين، ولعل هذا من باب: ضعفه فلان ووثقه فلان.

وقد أعجبني مؤخرا ما ضمنه أخ فاضل يدعى (زياد بن سعد الغامدي) في كتاب له بعنوان (المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي) من ذكر طبعات الكتب التي اقترحها لطالب العلم، وهذه بادرة طيبة منه لأهمية الأمر [الكتاب من طبع دار الأمين بصنعاءالطبعة الثانية 1428 تقديم الشيخ العلامة عبد الله الجبرين].

هذه الجهود ينبغي أن تتظافر لتخرج لنا دليلا دوريا متكاملاً عن أفضل الطبعات وأفضل دور النشر وأفضل المحققين يكون بيد طلاب العلم، فهذا مهم جدا.

والله أعلم

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم
أنا أؤيد ما ذكرتَ وفقك الله، ولعلَّ الأخوين لم يطلعا على طبعة دار هجر لـ "التمهيد" قبل إصدار قائمتيهما
أما الاستذكار فقد ذكرتُ لك أنَّ جميعَ التحقيقات التي اطلعتُ عليها سيئة، فلعلَّ الأخوين ذكرا طبعةَ 
قلعجي من باب ذكر أفضل الموجود

----------


## محماس بن داود

شيخنا الحمادي

هذا هو رابط الموضوع ولعلك تدلي بدلوك بارك الله فيك

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6965

----------


## أبويونس الجزائري

الحمد لله وبعد
طبعة القلعجي سيئة مليئة بالتصحيف والأخطاء وكان شيوخنا ومنهم الشيخ المحدث حماد الأنصاري يسمونه "جزار المخطوطات,وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر في أول الإستذكار نقل ابن عبد البر بسنده إلى تلميذ الشافعي- المشهور والذي لا يخفى على طالب علم -يونس بن عبد الأعلى الصدفي قال سمعت الشافعي يقول ما تحت أديم السماء كتاب أصح من الموطأ لمالك...انتهى ..ولاكنه في المطبوع
يوسف بن عبد الأعلى؟؟؟؟
وكذلك التمهيد منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات وأثناء قراءتنا له على شيخنا المحدث محمدأحمد عبد القادر الشنقيطي عليه رحمة الله 
وجدنا بالنسخة التي طبعت بالمغرب تحت إشراف وزارة الأوقاف,وكذلك النسخة التي رتبها المغراوي سقط خلال أسانيد ابن عبد البر التي يوردها وهذا كله من تصرف المحققين فلو تركوا مكان السقط بياضا لاعتذر لهم برداءة الأصل المخطوط ولاكنهم
يلحقون السقط بالأصل فيجعلون ابن عبد البر يروي عن أمثال سفيان الثوري وطبقته؟؟؟يسر الله من يتهيأ لإخراج هذه الكتب
التي هي من أصول الإسلام في أحسن صورة.

----------


## أمغار عبد الواحد

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

1-طبعة هجر أصح طبعة للتمهيد وتليها طبعة الفاروق وطبعة الفاروق لا تخلو من تصحيفات وبعضها عجيب جداً وقد شوهت أشعار الكتاب تشويهاً عظيماً...ولكن بالنسبة لحجم الكتاب تعتبر طبعة معقولة..

2-الاستذكار طبعة الفاروق تحت الطبع وأظنها ستكون أفضل من قلعجي

----------


## أبو إسحاق المالكي

طبعة حسان عبد المنان وصاحبه، طبعةٌ حسنة، وهي أجودُ من الطبعة ذات المجلدات الثلاثين.. وقد اعتمدا في إخراج الكتاب على مخطوطة واحدة، وعلى ما أثبتَه القلعجي في هوامش طبعته من فُروق النُّسَخ... والكتابُ مطبوعٌ في الإمارات، ويَقَعُ -أحسب- في عَشْر مجلَّدات..

----------


## صالح العواد

أخي محماس ،
أقول : يا ليتنا نضبط الطبعات المفضولة فقط ، لأن في بعض المرات تكون الفروق يسيرة جدا و الإخوة يشددون قليلا .
و لا تفهموا أني أقول لاتتحروا عند شرائكم الكتب ..
و لكن أبشرك أخي أن شيخنا الشيخ عبدالكريم أخبرنا أن طبعة التركي في شروح الموطأ جيدة ، لكن لو وضعوا المنتقى للباجي بدلا من القبس لكان أفضل .
قلت: صدق حفظه الله فالباجي إمام و تواليفه تشهد بذلك ، لولا أخطاءه العقدية .

----------


## ابن رجب

> نسأل الله الثبات (ابتسامة) 
> ما أكثر ما يتكنى الشباب بأبي القعقاع وأبي مجاهد وأبي الزبير ... ثم إذا تزوَّج نُسِخَت تلك الكنى(ابتسامة محب)



أضحك الله سنك ابا محمد .. شكر الله لكم هذه الافادة ..

(( وإن يسر الله واتسع الوقت فتحت موضوعاً لتصحيح الأخطاء في طبعة قلعجي إلى الجزء الرابع والعشرين )) .
هل حان موعد فتح الموضوع  فنحن بالانتظار .

----------


## أمغار عبد الواحد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...بعد الاستفادة من آراء المشايخ فيما يخص أفضل طبعات كتاب التمهيد ذهبت أنا وأخ لي للمكتبات نبحث عن طبعة دار هجر للتمهيد ولكننا لم نجدها بتاتاحتى الباعة هناك لا يعرفون هذا الاسم دار هاجر..وجدنا التمهيد بطبعة الفاروق وطبعة أخرى لدار الكتب العلمية لا أذكر العنوان لعله إكمال المالك على تبوين التمهيد لشرح الموطأ ...لذالك بارك الله فيكم هل تنصحوننا باقتناء طبعة الفاروق على ما فيها من تصحيف...أرجو الإجابة في أسرع وقت وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابو زرعة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طبعة دار هجر لموسوعة شروح الموطأ التمهيد الاستذكار والقبس تحقيق التركي هذا رابطها http://www.archive.org/details/shroh_mutaa
هي احسن طبعة ولكنها صعبة المنال وغاااالية
طبعة الفاروق اضنها بتحقيق اسامة ابراهيم جيدة على ما قاله الاخوان.سؤال اخي هل انت بالمغرب هل وجدت هذه الطبعة بالمغرب وكم ثمنها وبأي مكتبة
بارك الله فيك وحفظك السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أمغار عبد الواحد

أخي بارك الله فيكم....بالنسبة للكتاب المشار إليه في الرابط قد وجدته فعلا بأحد المكتبات " المكتبة السلفية" .....أما بالنسبة لسؤالك عن طبعة دار الفاروق فهي موجودة عند مكتبة صغيرة قرب مكتبة دار الثقافة بجوارها تماما أما السعر فأظنه 940 درهم.

----------


## ابو زرعة

> أخي بارك الله فيكم....بالنسبة للكتاب المشار إليه في الرابط قد وجدته فعلا بأحد المكتبات " المكتبة السلفية" .....أما بالنسبة لسؤالك عن طبعة دار الفاروق فهي موجودة عند مكتبة صغيرة قرب مكتبة دار الثقافة بجوارها تماما أما السعر فأظنه 940 درهم.


السلام عليكم حياك الله بارك الله فيك اخي ارجو ان تراجع الخاص تكرما يا طيب

----------


## أمغار عبد الواحد

دار الفاروق :
قد ذكرنامن قبل أن طبعتنا قد استدركت كثير من السقط والتصحيف الذى كان فى الطبعة المغربية وهذا ما لم نره بشكل تام حتى الان فى أى طبعة أخرى بل يا أخى العزيز إن طبعة التركى قد تصرف فيها محققوها فاختصروا من الاستذكار الأحاديث المرفوعة وحذفوا التراجم من متن التمهيد ولم يستدركوا ما استدركه محقق طبعة الفاروق
وإليك هذا الموضع كتاب الجمعة باب القراءة فى الجمعة والاحتباء ومن تركها من غير عذر الحديث الثانى حديث صفوان بن سليم فقد استدركت طبعة الفاروق أزيد من أربع صفحات ليست فى الطبعة المغربية ولا غيرها 
كم أن الطبعات الأخرى لم تراعى نسقا واحدا فى عرض التراجم التى ترجمها ابن عبد البر فى التمهيد 
أما طبعة الفاروق فقد حققت على عدد من النسخ الخطية استدرك بها الكثير من السقط فى الطبعة المغربية الذى وصل فى بعض المواضع إلى أربع صفحات ومواضع السقط كثيرة 
كما عولج الكثير من التحريف والتصحيف وهو أكثر 
فضلا على كونها مرتبة على أبواب الموطأ ومخرجة الأحاديث وكل ذلك مبين فى مقدمة التحقيق
أما تشدد أو تساهل محققها فى الحكم على الأحاديث فهذا يرجع إلى اختلاف المناهج فى الحكم على الأحاديث ولكن ذلك لم يخرج عن الاطار العلمى المتفق عليه كما ان المحقق قد حرص على تدعيم معظم أقواله بنقولات عن أهل العلم فى التوثيق والتضعيف وإعلال الأحاديث
وفى النهاية هى إضافة إلى الكتاب لاتؤثر على ضبط الكتاب فتنتفع بها ولا تضرك
وأخيرا نبشرك أخى الكريم أناوضعنا فهرسا جديدا للكتاب ألحقناه بطبعتنا الجديدة فيه إحالات من مواضع الطبعة المغربية القديمة إلى أماكن هذه المواضع فى طبعتنا حتى يسهل هذا على طلبة العلم الوقوف على مواضع الأحالات التى يحيلها أهل العلم كالشيخ الألبانى وغيره على الطبعة المغربية إلى موضعها فى طبعتنا وفهرس تفصيلى للموضوعات
وسيطبع هذا الفهرس مفردا بإذن الله تعالى قريبا لمن أشترى الطبعات السابقة من الكتاب
__________________
الفاروق الحديثة للطباعة و النشر هاتف رقم 24307526 فاكس 22055688 القاهرة 
ملتقى أهل الحديث

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

شكرا لكم الكتاب طبع في دار الكتب العلمية

----------


## محماس بن داود

أخبرني الشيخ الحبيب اللمسي صاحب دار الغرب - التقيته في أحد معارض الكتاب - بأنهم يعملون على تحقيق وإخراج كتاب الإستذكار لابن عبد البر، وأنه عهد به إلى أحد المحققين المجيدين.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أولاً: هناك طبعة للاستذكار طبعتها مؤسسة النداء, وما زلت أسأل عنها ولم أجد ما يشفي غليلي.
وانظروا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=31593
وما أعجبني فيها أنّ حجمها معقول يناسب قدراتي المادية المتواضعة؛ لأنها تقريبا في عشرة مجلدات.
وثانياً: كأني سمعت -إن لم تخني الذاكرة- أن دار الغرب طبعت التمهيد.
وجزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## نور البيان

"القبس بتحقيق ولد كريم"-دار الغرب- موجود في ثلاث مجلدات في مكتبة التدمرية الرياض  بسعر68 ريال أو نحوه.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أخواني الكرام.
الطبعة التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي السابقة لكتاب الاستذكار قد اشتريتها.
ويبدوا من مراجعتي فيها أنّها طبعة جيدة ومتعوب عليها.
والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد الجروان

هل نزلت طبعة هجر للتمهيد مفردا بحسب ما فهمت من اقوال الاخوه في ملتقى اهل الحديث 
حيث بحثت عنها في الاسواق و لم اجدها

----------


## جابر العربي

جزاكم الله خيرا من يتحفني بكتاب المباشر في شرح ابن عاشر في الفقه المالكي 
للنابغة الغلاوي

----------


## المقدسى

الكلام عن المفاضلة بين طبعة دار الفاروق وطبعة دار هجر  لا يخضع صراحة لأى تقييم موضوعى ..!!
فالبعض يفضل طبعة دار الفاروق والآخرين يميلون لطبعة دار هجر والكثير من طلبة العلم يتيه بين الجانبين , لذلك نهيب بمن يدلو بدلوه في هذا الموضوع أن يضع الأسس والمعايير التى جعلته يفضل طبعة علي أخرى , وبارك الله فيكم .

----------


## واعظة المستقبل

بالنسبه لكتاب القبس توجد نسخه طبعتها دار ابن الجوزي في مجلدين ..

اجابتي على حسب اسؤل فيالاعلى لم اقرأ ردودالاعضاء  ...

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

إخواني ما رأيكم بطبعة ابن الجوزي للقبس في مجلدين؟ أجيبوني بارك الله فيكم

----------

